# Ice Shanty Anchors



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thinking about making a pair of ICE ANCHORS for my Clam Nanook to prevent it from tipping. 2 years ago, it tipped a few times, but luckily didn't do any serious damage to it or the gear.

Got a pair of Strikemaster Ice Achors from Mrphish42 a year or so ago. Uncertain to its installation. Contacted Strikemaster. They replied immediately, but unfortunately no long manufacturing it. Their instructions were the same on the package....somewhat vague.

Looking for something that's SIMPLE, EASY & Non-cumbersome

Any Ideas and/or pics for making up a set or using the Strikemaster Anchors would be helpful.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

IBJ.....As per our phone conversation, I got ya covered on hold downs...NOW !!!!!!IF YOU CAN COVER FOR ME AND THE OTHER HUNDRED'S OF ICE WALKER'S (here on OGF) and find a way to get us "ICE COVER" on all the lakes in our area....."We'll be forever in debted to you.....I kinda know it's a tall order the way things are lookin..... "BUT WE CAN DREAM" ......Just give it your best shot...BESIDES, WHERE'S BIG DADDY WHEN HE'S REALLY NEEDED......"NEED YOUR DANCE CARL"....


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a Shappell 4000 and mine has never blown over, but it has blown 100' across the ice with me in it. So that never happens again I took a 12" piece of 1/2" conduit and drilled a 5/16" hole midpoint and thru both walls of the pipe. I then push thru the hole the end of a piece of 3/8" rope about 10' long and knot it so it cant pull thru. I keep two of these in my box and if it windy just blast two additional holes outside my shanty. I drop the conduit end into the hole and fasten the other end to my shack. The conduit will cross the bottom of the hole like a "T" and never pull out. When I leave I just push the conduit loose with my hand or skimmer handle if it too cold and pull it right out. Real simple and they take up about no space in my box.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm so antsy, I may try to drill a few auger holes in my basement floor!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Shappell dx4000 here. I have 2 t-handled lag bolts (shappell ice anchors). When its windy I (by hand) screw them thru the floor into the ice. Not going anywhere. They are about 6" long. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm so antsy, I may try to drill a few auger holes in my basement floor! 

ICEBUCKET
i laughed hard at that comment!!!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

PARK92 said:


> I'm so antsy, I may try to drill a few auger holes in my basement floor!
> 
> ICEBUCKET
> i laughed hard at that comment!!!


Lol good stuff just spit out my beer

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=21051&highlight=anchor

this will give you an idea of a way to tie an anchor to the back of your shack. i have the same type of shanty. just check out the pictures. just face the shanty downwind and no more worries about leaving the shack unattended or blowing away with you in it either.


----------

